# No Prego! YAY



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

just wanted to updatet those of you who know about Ifrit, my now 8 week old girl who was stupidly mistaken as a boy by a VET and shelter, she hasent shown any big weight gain, an no baby belly so i think we may have just gotton really lucky! On another good note the baby boys are getting so big now , their growing fast and have left little Ifrit in their dust as for size lol. I was worried at first that they werent growing...boy was i wrong!


----------

